# Fusion seating LEDs going out.



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 7 of the Fusion Escape home theater seats. They are a couple years old now and many of the small LED lights that illuminate the buttons for recline and head rest functions are no longer illuminated. This may seem petty, but in a dark room when guests are over they can't tell which button does what without the LEDs. Has anyone else experienced this? Will this be covered under warranty?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

All you can really do is call them and ask.
Not that it makes much difference since the bottom line is the light is not working, but it is highly unlikely the LED "burned" out. 
Chances are the problem is mechanical in nature. 
Failed solder joints, dirty contacts.
If it's dirty contacts you may be able to clean them with alcohol and if it's failed solder joints that have additional warranty for workmanship.
Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

quite often the LED is fine but the cheap drivers will fail. Call them first and see what they suggest and if they wont do a repair then the next option is to see if you can do it yourself.


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

Luckily I bought the extended warranty. I'm a little disappointed that this is happening with less than two years use, but I will call and find out what can be done.


----------

